
Britain's Brexit: How Baby Boomers Defeated Millennials in Historic Vote - koolba
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/brexit-referendum/britain-s-brexit-how-baby-boomers-defeated-millennials-historic-vote-n598481
======
koolba
> "If you're of the view that, 'The old aren't going to be around forever,'
> then there's some truth in that," said Page. "But your vote isn't weighted
> on how old you are."

Why not have a formula to weight votes based upon the expected lifespan impact
they'll have? It gives the young more skin in the game and arguably any long
term changes (ex: Brexit) will impact them more.

Could use something like MAX((LIFE_EXPECTANCY - SUFFRAGE_AGE - AGE) /
(LIFE_EXPECTANCY - SUFFRAGE_AGE), .25). That would give an 18 year old a full
vote and someone who's 75 a quarter of one. To make things even more fun, you
should get a full vote for each tax dependent minor (i.e. one for each child
under 18).

The primary reason I can see this never happening is that baby boomers suck
and would fight tooth and nail against anything that removes their chokehold
on political systems.

~~~
random_upvoter
I don't think the world needs any extra ageism.

------
nabla9
I wonder how much the intention behind Brexit matter in negotiations with EU.

Britain probably wants to negotiate similar deal as Norway has. Not in a EU,
but member of EEA (European Economic Area ) and EFTA (European Free Trade
Association). In the end Brits obey EU rules but they don't have a vote.

If Britain starts to negotiate that kind of deal, does Brexit crowd rebel
against it too?

~~~
mtgx
One thing is for sure: UK won't be acting like a spoiled brat anymore, as it
did while it was in the EU. So they'll probably take whatever deal the EU
throws at them. And if the EU people are smart, it won't be a great deal
either, otherwise it could encourage other such exits.

EU's #1 priority right now is to stop other countries from exiting, not
ensuring a "smooth landing" for the brexit (for either UK or the EU itself).
Those two goals are actually in complete conflict. The harder the brexit will
be on UK, the easier it will be to convince other countries not to exit. The
opposite scenario is also true.

